# Poodle Picture Contest



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

Contest will be voted upon by members here in a poll on Jan 10th.

The contest is:
- Your poodle and snow, and for those w/out snow available substitute playing in the water or rain :cyclops:

If you have an idea for a contest let me know 
You can post 3 pictures to choose from in the voting.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

I guess that leaves me out...no snow and no pictures in water or rain!
I will happily vote though.


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

mercymoon said:


> I guess that leaves me out...no snow and no pictures in water or rain!
> I will happily vote though.


LOL sorry.

Get a hose? haha just kidding.

Help us/me figure out some other picture ideas so you and more can participate


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

ToddW said:


> LOL sorry.
> 
> Get a hose? haha just kidding.
> 
> Help us/me figure out some other picture ideas so you and more can participate



No hose here either Todd, I accidently ran over it with the lawn 
mower a while back, LMAO! :lol:

If I think of a picture idea, I will let you know.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

mercymoon said:


> No hose here either Todd, I accidently ran over it with the lawn
> mower a while back, LMAO! :lol:
> 
> If I think of a picture idea, I will let you know.


ROFL, Thats funny. 
Hey, it takes to long to re-bath jazz and dry... sooo noooooo I'm not gonna let her go play in the rain (though there are plenty of chances for it her in FLA). 

How about bath pictures for the next contest? I could manage that one


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

WonderPup said:


> ROFL, Thats funny.
> Hey, it takes to long to re-bath jazz and dry... sooo noooooo I'm not gonna let her go play in the rain (though there are plenty of chances for it her in FLA).
> 
> How about bath pictures for the next contest? I could manage that one



Now there's an idea...bath pictures would be funny, Scooter looks
like a drowned rat, LMAO! :rofl:


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

Bath pictures is great for next round :cyclops:


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Whooo a bright idea even on my day off, fantastic. LoL.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

ToddW said:


> Contest will be voted upon by members here in a poll on Jan 10th.
> 
> The contest is:
> - Your poodle and snow, and for those w/out snow available substitute playing in the water or rain :cyclops:
> ...


Todd do you have snow? lets see a pic of Moose in the snow!:whoo:


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

snow contest pictures!


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

How about poodles in action outside!! The picture must contain the poo(of course) outside somewhere playing or sitting pretty! Poodles in Nature....digging, playing in snow, swimming, smelling flowers, playing ball, romping, etc.


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

That's a great idea too.
Yes we have some snow still warmed up a lot last week or so.

Pics of Moose coming


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

Here's Max in the snow.


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

I have a contest idea.........lets see which one of us looks most like our poodle!! :bootyshake:


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Ha ha....that sounds better to me. 

It doesn't snow where I live and Im not trying to get Eli soaked in the rain. Its just too cold for that. I'll happily vote but there isn't much competition yet.


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

we havent had much snow here either this year, and like PP have said it is much too cold to play in the rain/water!


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

vote tomorrow?? there is only three pics to chose from!!


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm all ready for the bath picture contest- got some pictures today, LOL! :tongue:


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

well, this was a duzy!!:tongue:


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

This leaves me out also its 80 degrees here in southern CA lol no snow and no rain ........


----------

